
MozRepl lets you program Firefox from the inside - Jebdm
http://wiki.github.com/bard/mozrepl
======
mark_h
Emacs users may wish to check out this hack (reload browser via MozRepl on
save): <http://hyperstruct.net/projects/mozrepl/emacs-integration>

It's quite neat, but very easy to get confused: if you switch to a different
tab to read documentation for example, then make an edit and save, it will try
and load into the new tab (usually with strange results!)

------
aboodman
This idea isn't new. I used something just like this (but more ghetto)
whenever I worked on Firefox extensions. It was called the Extension Developer
Extension:

<http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/mozilla/extensiondev/>

It had other features, but the REPL was the most important to me. This looks
much nicer though.

~~~
wingo
> This idea isn't new

In fact I would say it's a kind of a pattern: implementing REPLs for systems
that weren't made with REPLs in mind.

(That doesn't say anything about the coolness of this hack though, one way or
the other :)

------
dschoon
I'm pretty sure ChromeBug (<http://getfirebug.com/releases/#chromebug>) lets
you do this, though it has some trade-offs.

On one hand, it's built on top of Firebug; this adds a lot of power (chrome
inspection, javascript debugging/breakpoints in the chrome).

On the other, it's alpha, and not the focus of development (as far as I can
tell)--it hasn't had a new release in some time.

------
troels
<http://www.croczilla.com/bits_and_pieces/jssh/>

Edit: Just realised that this is pure javascript, making it a lot easier to
deploy than jssh, and also a lot more extensible. That is awesome.

------
jorgem
Any way to save changes to the browser?

